# Experience on a Quantum Energy PTi-A Spinning?



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey guys, I need your help. 

There is this fishing store near me and they are selling the Quantum Energy PTi-A spinning reel for $110. I was wondering what is your opinions on the reel before I buy it. 

I have the Energy PTi E30PTi the older model and its amazing. 

Any feedback is great! 

Thanks!


----------



## Nickk (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a Kinetic 10 and a Catalyst PTi 20 and both have been excellent. I'd say get it if you like the finish, it's going to be a step up from the Catalyst and that reel is sweet.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 1, 2008)

Nickk said:


> I have a Kinetic 10 and a Catalyst PTi 20 and both have been excellent. I'd say get it if you like the finish, it's going to be a step up from the Catalyst and that reel is sweet.


I am looking at the 20 size for Steelhead. I have the 30 PTi for Salmon/Steelhead.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 1, 2008)

I never liked Zebco (that is who makes Quantums)

I also had a really bad experience with a Quantum reel - https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3187&hilit=quantum


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 1, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> I never liked Zebco (that is who makes Quantums)
> 
> I also had a really bad experience with a Quantum reel - https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3187&hilit=quantum



Ya I remember reading it too. But so far I have never had a problems with service. I remember having a problem with my Accurist PT with the spool rim and I had it replaced no questions. Probably different representatives for Canada.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 1, 2008)

I own two Catalyst. The '05 model is a CT40Pti, and the '06 model is a CT40Pti-A. No problems whatsoever! 8)


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 1, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> I own two Catalyst. The '05 model is a CT40Pti, and the '06 model is a CT40Pti-A. No problems whatsoever! 8)


Really... looks like I am leaning more towards buying the Energy. How is the LMS line management?


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 1, 2008)

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > I own two Catalyst. The '05 model is a CT40Pti, and the '06 model is a CT40Pti-A. No problems whatsoever! 8)
> ...




No problems so far. I like the titanium bails, and they do open further than other reels I've seen/used, and works great. I have a Shimano Sahara 2500FB, which is a good reel, but wish the bail opened as wide as the Quantum does. I still have the boxes the Catalysts came in and just looked at them. Something I noticed looking at the description of the reels on the boxes:
2005 CT40Pti: TiMAG II
2006 CT40PTiA: TiMAG III
There is a slight difference in the design (between the II and the III) of the bails at the roller, and I actually like the '05 design better.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 2, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:
> 
> 
> > Waterwings said:
> ...


I have the 2005 E30PTi with the TiMAG II as well. But my main concern was the line roller part (LMS - Line Management System) and how it works for you. But from what I hear they work great for you. The 2nd Generation Energy PTi-A were priced at $168 now I can get it for $109.94.

This is a pic of my Energy PTi E30PTi.


----------



## shootisttx (Nov 19, 2008)

I have two Quantum Kinetics (a KT20PTi and a KT10PTi) and love them both. I noticed somewhere that the Kinetics are rated for salt water, too, where some of the upper level reels are not. I have used Quantum spinning reels for years and have never had a problem with any of them.


----------

